# Mr. Aqua Soil or Fluval shrimp stratum



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

I have fluval SS for over 1 year now.. I love it, still retrain it's shape and my marseale carpet plant is finally taking off.

I like how it look, the round ball and all..

Both are almost the same price range but the Mr. Aqua soil is only 1 liter = about 2.2lb while Fluval SS is 4.4lb.

Which is good for me? 

Keeping easy neo shrimp and limited plants ..I don't plants growing everywhere.

I plan on covering 3 (2.5 gallon tank) with about 1" of substrate.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

They're not really the same thing. Mr. Aqua's sintered soil substrate has NPK and other nutrients in it. Fluval SS does nothing for plants. It just buffers the pH. I had Fluval SS and hated how crumbly and light it was. Not a big fan. I think if you do grow some plants though, you can use Mr. Aqua and not fertilize for a long time depending what you grow. The LFS has a tank with UG and some moss and did not add any fertilizer for over two years. All they do is trim and add CO2.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

FSS is it then...

I don't need all the fert in the soil


----------

